# Bates Hunter jumper saddle



## AltaHillsLover (Jan 22, 2013)

Can anyone review this saddle for me? I can't decide if I should get it or not..if you don't recommend it to me, please give me other good close contact saddles I could try!  thanks


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I looked at it at it a while ago but decided to buy a Toulouse instead. I didn't want the air panels, and while I prefer wool for adjustability, I'm happy with my foam paneled Toulouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a Bates A/P and loved it. Held its value well too when I went to sell it. (ride western now....)


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

They are nice saddles. Super, super comfy. The only main issue is that you HAVE to take REALLY good care of it. Clean it after just about every ride, keep it out of harms way, etc. They don't hold up very well, they can be very easy to really destroy if you aren't careful. Presicely why I bought a M. Toulouse instead. Plus, the MTs just fit my body type better. But everybody's body is different, so don't let me drive you from them just because of that.

Essentially, I do like Bates, but I like M. Toulouse better. Of course there are the Antares and Pessoa, CWD, etc., but I figured I'd only mention things that are within the price range of most Bates


----------



## AltaHillsLover (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks  It seems like I will have to look for a toulouse saddle now!


----------



## AltaHillsLover (Jan 22, 2013)

I definitely will look at some toulouse saddles!


----------



## Relentless (Apr 1, 2013)

I will recommend that you stay away from the newer models of Bates. The leather just doesn't do it for me the way it used to and I don't see them breaking in too nicely. I whole-heartedly recommend the MTs though since you have the same options essentially as you do with the Bates, depending on what you're looking for.


----------

